# Fischbesatz 500 l Teich



## 0386hermann (5. Juli 2010)

Hallo hab da mal eine Frage, mein Freund hat kürzlich einen 500 l Teich (Hartschale) angelegt.Was für ein Fischbesatz ist sinnvoll?? Bis jetzt leben im Teich 4 kleine __ shubunkin, 2 Gründlinge, 1 kleiner schwarzer __ Goldfisch und 2 Sarasa Goldfische. Bis auf die Sarasa Goldfische stammen alle anderen Fische aus unserem Teich (Nachzucht). Wie viele Fische dürfen in einen 500l Teich??

Grüße Anna


----------



## Echinopsis (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Fischbesatz 500 l Teich*



0386hermann schrieb:


> . Wie viele Fische dürfen in einen 500l Teich??



Gar keine!

Der Teich ist viel zu klein um Fische halten zu können!
Entweder erweitern oder eben auf Fische verzichten. Wir hatten dazu in letzter Zeit einige Threads, die ziemlich das gleiche Themengebiet abstecken. 

Auch das Basiswissen kann ich empfehlen.

Grüße,
Daniel


----------



## Eva-Maria (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Fischbesatz 500 l Teich*

Hallo Anna,
ganz ehrlich?
Es gehören gar keine Fische in einen so kleinen Teich.
500 l - das ist einfach zu wenig.
Und die von Dir angegebene Menge an Fischen... das wird über kurz oder lang gewaltig schiefgehen. 
Fische raus und anderen Tieren, die von allein zuwandern, z.B. __ Frösche, ein "nettes Zuhause anbieten".


----------



## Majaberlin (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Fischbesatz 500 l Teich*

Das empfinde ich schon als Tierquälerei, sorry. 

Wenn es möglich ist, würde ich einen größeren Teich anlegen, wenn ihr soviel Freude daran habt, oder mich von den Fischen trennen und es ihnen ermöglichen, einer artgerechte Haltung zugeführt zu werden.


----------



## lh2412 (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Fischbesatz 500 l Teich*

Hallo Anna,

mal abseits der üblichen Standardantwort hie "garkeine, alles Tierquälerei..." noch eine Auskunft vom Hersteller meiner PE-Teichschale. Die empfehlen maximal 7-8 cm (ausgewachsenen) Fisch auf 100 Liter - das erscheint mir auch sehr vernünftig.

EIn __ Goldfisch kann schon mal mindestens 15 cm lang werden, ich würde daher bei 500 Liter auf keinen Fall mehr als 2-3 reinsetzen. Bleiben rein rechnerisch noch ca. 5 - 10 cm Fisch, also z.B. maximal 2 kleine (bis höchstens 7 cm pro Fisch).

Rein gefühlsmässig würde ich sagen, ich selbst hätte 2 Goldfische drin und gut isses.  

Dein Besatz ist damit schon ein bisschen arg "eng", aber richtig knapp wird es, wenn Nachwuchs kommen sollte.... 

LG Lothar


----------



## Echinopsis (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Fischbesatz 500 l Teich*



lh2412 schrieb:


> Die empfehlen maximal 7-8 cm (ausgewachsenen) Fisch auf 100 Liter - das erscheint mir auch sehr vernünftig.



Achso? 
Und das glaubst du? 

Dass die Ihre Schalen verkaufen wollen weißt du auch?


----------



## hoboo34 (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Fischbesatz 500 l Teich*



> Hersteller meiner PE-Teichschale



...dann würde ich auch alles versprechen und empfehlen. Geht ja um seinen Geldbeutel.
Das ist doch der absolute Witz..sorry.....



> Die empfehlen maximal 7-8 cm (ausgewachsenen) Fisch auf 100 Liter - das erscheint mir auch sehr vernünftig.



Da musst du ja schon anfangen die armen Fische zu stapeln....

Lass es mal besser sein.


----------



## Christine (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Fischbesatz 500 l Teich*

_Was der Hersteller vergessen hat, hinzufügen: Bei diesem herrlichen Sommerwetter empfehlen wir noch die Zugabe von zwei Stengel Liebstöckel, einer Tüte Suppengemüse, ca. 100 gr Salz, zwei Lorbeerblättern und drei Wacholderbeeren. Fertig ist die Fischsuppe "Goldfischteich"_

Liebe Anna,

es ist wirklich leider so -in einen solch kleinen Teich gehören keine Fische. Und schon gar nicht in dieser Menge. Das jemand wie Lothar, der selber ja nur so eine Pfütze hat, das nicht hören mag, ist schon klar. Aber wenn Dir an den Tieren was liegt, dann lass es nach.


----------



## lh2412 (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Fischbesatz 500 l Teich*



Echinopsis schrieb:


> Achso?
> Und das glaubst du?
> 
> Dass die Ihre Schalen verkaufen wollen weißt du auch?



Hm, also lass uns mal rechnen - offenbar kann ich da ja hier nur alleine 

7 cm Fisch ist genau EIN kleiner Fisch - z.B. eines der hier beliebten __ Moderlieschen - pro 100 Liter, also ein Zehntel Kubikmeter Wasser. Das ist so ziemlich auch die typische Größe eines deutschen Aquariums, rein zufällig. Da sieht man ja selten mehr als einen einzigen Fisch drin, stimmt!

Interessant ist in diesem Zusammenhang die folgende (interaktive) Tabelle, die ich allerdings auch für zu "eng" halte, insbesondere für Goldfische.

http://www.shubunkin.de/volumen.asp?go=1

Und was der Zusammenhang zwischen Verkaufsabsicht und FIschbesatz aus SIcht des Herstellers zu sagen hat, erschliesst sich Deiner unendlichen Weisheit sicher ganz alleine. DIe verkaufen schliesslich ihre Fertigteiche an keiner Stelle als "Fischteiche", sondern warnen sogar noch bei Teichen unter 500 Liter vor Fischbesatz - bzw. geben sehr klare Angaben, wie die Technik in diesem Fall aussehen muss.

Das ist mir aber lieber als ein reichlich unqualifiziertes "man setzt eben prinzipiell keine Fische in Fertigteiche". Offenbar gibt es da daurchaus divergierende Ansichten, nicht wahr?   
Lothar


----------



## lh2412 (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Fischbesatz 500 l Teich*



blumenelse schrieb:


> es ist wirklich leider so -in einen solch kleinen Teich gehören keine Fische. Und schon gar nicht in dieser Menge. Das jemand wie Lothar, der selber ja nur so eine Pfütze hat, das nicht hören mag, ist schon klar. Aber wenn Dir an den Tieren was liegt, dann lass es nach.



Liebe Anna,

Du kennst aber den Begriff "Konjunktiv"?? Ich schrieb "... ich HÄTTE...", bitte sehr genau lesen!

LG Lothar


----------



## Christine (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Fischbesatz 500 l Teich*

Hallo Lothar,

ich weiß, Du magst es nicht hören - aber es geht hier *nicht *um Fertigteiche generell - die gibt es durchaus in fischtauglichen Größen - sondern es geht um 500-Liter-Pfützen. 

Und das eine Plastikwanne im Garten nicht mit einem Aquarium mit seinen konstanten Umweltbedingungen zu vergleichen ist, weiss jeder, der sich damit intensiver beschäftigt hat.

Da Du aber auch zu den Leuten mit Goldfischen in 500 Litern gehörst - zumindest, wenn Dein Profil stimmt - dürfen wir von Dir wohl kaum einen objektiven Beitrag zu dieser Frage erwarten.

Lesestoff für Lernwillige:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/23960
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/22060
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/25452


----------



## sister_in_act (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Fischbesatz 500 l Teich*

Hallo Lothar



> Hm, also lass uns mal rechnen - offenbar kann ich da ja hier nur alleine


 

wenn du schon den vergleich mit aquarien beiziehst solltest du auf den filter, gleichbleibende temperaturen und ausbleiben jeglicher umwelteinflüsse wie schmutzeintrag etc eingehen!

500 l mit fischbesatz ist einfach nur tierquälerei--fertig!
verkäufer und hersteller von pfützchen ist das sch--egal, denn da gehts um verkauf.
den ärger, die kosten für medikamente, die traurigen beiträge über fischsterben ,krüppelwuchs als ergebnis etc haben dann die besitzer, die guten glaubens sind und  sich durch solche posts wie von dir noch bestätigt fühlen--bis das unheil seinen lauf nimmt.und es kommt, das beweisen etliche  threads.

ich darf auch einen hund in einem  zwinger halten , der groß genug ist, daß er sich drin drehen kann und in guantanamo sitzen die gefangenen auch in 6m² großen käfigen.
ob das angemessen ist  überlasse ich deiner beurteilung.

liebe anna: bitte belies dich hier im forum und reagiere im sinne der tiere.fehler kann man machen, sie zu korrigieren ist immer möglich.

gruß ulla


----------



## gecko73 (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Fischbesatz 500 l Teich*

Hallo Lothar,
ich finde Deinen Beitrag sehr vernünftig.
Wenn ich das Forum so durchstöbere, haben Leute mit größeren Teichen viel mehr Probleme als ich mit meiner"pfütze". 
Mein Teich läuft STABIL und das selbst bei den hohen Temperaturen im moment.
Und ob das Tierquälerei ist, Fische in einem kleinen Becken zuhalten, sei mal dahin gestellt. Denke niemand hat sich bisher mit einem __ Goldfisch unterhalten können, zumal die in der "freien" Natur eh nicht vorkommen.
Das man einen kleinen Teich nicht überbevölkern sollte, versteht sich von selbst, aber grundsäzlich zusagen, da gehören keine Fische rein ist auch nicht richtig.

und blumenelse, als mod. solltest du hier die Leute nicht so angehen, ob er der Beitrag nun objektiv ist, oder nicht....
Das man sich hier aufregen kann steht ohne Zweifel fest, aber man sollte Sachlich bleiben.Man kann eine Sache immer von 2 Seiten sehen...
Gut das wir hier "nur" über Fische reden und nicht über die Haltung von Säugetiere oder Menschen....
Denke jeder sollte nach besten Wissen und Gewissen handeln und wenn hier jemand hinkommt, um sich Ratschläge zuholen ist das ein Schritt nach vorne und da sollte man Ihn nicht verurteilen.

VlG Andre


----------



## heiko-rech (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Fischbesatz 500 l Teich*

Hallo,


gecko73 schrieb:


> Mein Teich läuft STABIL und das selbst bei den hohen Temperaturen im moment.



Du könntest deine Aussagen doch mal mit aktuellen Fotos untermauern. Denn auf den Bildern in deinem Album ist das Wasser schon recht trüb und Fische sind auch keine zu sehen.

Gruß

Heiko


----------



## Wuzzel (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Fischbesatz 500 l Teich*



gecko73 schrieb:


> Wenn ich das Forum so durchstöbere, haben Leute mit größeren Teichen viel mehr Probleme als ich mit meiner"pfütze".



Andre, da stöberst Du dann offensichtlich anders als ich.
Nimm dir ein Blatt Papier und schreibe drauf:
<1000 liter 
1000-5000 liter
5000-10000 liter 
10000-50000 liter 
>50000 liter 
dann nimmst Du dir hier im Forum das Unterforum Fischkrankheiten Thread für Thread vor und machst einen Strich hinter der jeweiligen Teichgröße des Threaderstellers.
Spätestens dann wirst Du feststellen, das Probleme verstärkt in teichen unter 10000 liter auftreten und noch massiver in den beiden Kategorien darunter.

Wir hatten ja hier am Samstag Straßenfest mit planschbecken für die Kinder. 
Da konnte man prima beobachten, wie schnell sich das Wasser auf fast Badewannentemperatur aufgeheizt hatte und wie heftig es abgekühlt ist bei dem abendlichen Gewitter.Genau solche temperaturunterschiede bedeuten für die fische puren Stress und das Stress krank macht ist hinlänglich bekannt.

gruß wuzzel


----------



## Christine (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Fischbesatz 500 l Teich*



gecko73 schrieb:


> Hallo Lothar,
> ich finde Deinen Beitrag sehr vernünftig.



Lieber Andre,

ich sehe nicht wirklich, was an Lothars Beitrag vernünftig sein sollte. Die die in meinen Augen vernünftigen Beiträge sind die, die Anna von der Fischhaltung abraten.

Was Du nämlich zu übersehen scheinst: Es geht nicht um das Wohlbefinden des Teichbesitzers sondern um das Wohlbefinden der Teichbewohner. 

Und das auch Du das nicht objektiv siehst bei Deinem Anliegen, deine 10 Goldfische und 5 Goldelritzen lt. Profil noch mit weiteren Fischen ergänzen zu wollen, ist natürlich verständlich, führt aber diese Anmerkung von Dir ad absurdum:


gecko73 schrieb:


> Das man einen kleinen Teich nicht überbevölkern sollte, versteht sich von selbst....



Allerdings jegliches Verständnis fehlt mir für diese Äusserung hier: 


gecko73 schrieb:


> Gut das wir hier "nur" über Fische reden


Falls es Dir entgangen ist: Auch Fische sind Lebewesen - nur sie können sich nicht äussern zu dem, was ihre Besitzer mit ihnen veranstalten.

Abschliessend sei noch zu sagen: 





gecko73 schrieb:


> und blumenelse, als mod. solltest du hier die Leute nicht so angehen....


Wie ich mit mit wem "spreche" darfst Du  getrost mir selber überlassen. Ich bin inzwischen so alt, dass ich mir das nur noch von ganz wenigen Leuten vorschreiben lasse - und Du gehörst da bestimmt nicht dazu.


----------



## elkop (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Fischbesatz 500 l Teich*

*5* jawoiiii!


----------



## CoolNiro (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Fischbesatz 500 l Teich*

tolltoll


----------



## AMR (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Fischbesatz 500 l Teich*

was ist passiert?:shock


----------



## heiko-rech (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Fischbesatz 500 l Teich*

Hallo,

das Thema kommt ja nun öfter und ich dachte mir, ich schreibe mal eine etwas ausführlichere Antwort, als üblich. Eventuell auch als Basis eines Artikels fürs Bassiswissen, falls Interesse besteht, arbeite ich das gerne weiter aus. Hier nun mein ausführlicher Senf dazu:

*Fische in sehr kleinen Teichen*

Oft wird gefragt, ob man in einem kleinen Teich, oft mit nur wenigen Hundert Litern Fische halten kann und wenn ja welche und wieviele. Dies wird meist verneint und endet oft in sehr hitzigen Diskusionen. Daher hier eine kleine Zusammenfassung, warum eine gewisse Teichgröße Voraussetzung für die Fischhaltung sein sollte:

Ich möchte daher im Nachfolgenden Text auf einige Aspekte eingehen, die bei der Beantwortung der Frage „kann ich in meinen kleinen Teich Fische setzen“ zu beachten sind.

1.Temperaturschwankungen
Je geringer das Wasservolumen, desto stärker sind die Temperaturunterschiede des Wassers  zwischen Tag und Nacht. Das Wasser heizt sich am Tage schnell auf und kühlt am Abend sehr schnell wieder ab. Fische sind wechselwarme Tiere und reagieren darauf sehr direkt. Dies bedeutet für die Tiere mehr Stress, was die Fische schwächt und anfälliger für Krankheiten macht.

2.Nährstoffeintrag
In jeden Teich gelangen Nährstoffe, welche das Wasser stark belasten können. Diese sollten so schnell wie möglich entfernt werden, um die Bildung von Schweb- und Fadenalgen in Grenzen zu halten und auch um die Bildung von Faulgasen im Bodengrund zu verhindern. Je kleiner das Wasservolumen und je geringer die Bepflanzung, umso schlechter wird dieser Nährstoffeintrag kompensiert. Hier würde ein entsprechendes __ Filtersystem und entsprechende Teichpflege helfen.

3.Überwinterung
Fische brauchen zum Überwintern eine Mindesttemperatur von 4° Celsius im Wasser und Sauerstoff. Die Temperatur kann durch eine möglichst große Teichtiefe gewährleistet werden. Man gibt meist 80cm an, wobei man das Bodensubstrat mit einplanen muss und auch eine Mulmschicht, welche sich im Laufe der Zeit bilden wird. Neben der Tiefe ist auch das vorhandene Wasservolumen, welche die Temperatur von 4° hat entscheidend. Denn das Wasser, in dem sich die Fische im Winter aufhalten muss genügend Sauerstoff enthalten um den Fischen die Überwinterung zu ermöglichen. Hierzu tragen Unterwasserpflanzen bei. Je größer das bereitgestellte Wasservolumen, desto mehr Sauerstoff steht den Fischen zur Verfügung. Zu bedenken ist auch, dass die meisten Teiche im Winter nicht gefiltert werden. Da die Fische ihren Stoffwechsel herunterfahren und nicht fressen, entstehen auch nur sehr wenige Giftstoffe. Dennoch belasten Faulgase und verwesendes, organisches Material weiter das Wasser. Auch hier gilt, je mehr Wasser, desto geringer die Schadstoffbelastung, da sich die Stoffe besser verteilen können.

Um den Gasaustausch zu sichern, ist es notwendig einen Teil der Wasseroberfläche Eisfrei zu halten. Dies kann mit einem Teichbelüfter geschehen.

4.Überwinterung im Aquarium
Wenn der Teich nicht die geeigneten Bedingungen bietet um dem Fischen die Überwinterung zu sichern, wird oft empfohlen die Tiere im Aquarium zu überwintern. Dies ist leichter gesagt, als getan. Denn auch ein Aquarium setzt gewisses Grundwissen voraus, muss entsprechend gepflegt werden und ist, je nach Größe nicht unbedingt preiswert. Es bedarf einer Einlaufzeit von mehreren Wochen, die Überwinterung muss also entsprechend vorbereitet werden.  Desweiteren müssen die Fische recht früh im Jahr ins Aquarium hinein und werden erst recht spät wieder in den Teich gesetzt, wenn dieser die entsprechenden Wassertemperaturen hat. Vielen Fischen bekommt eine Ruhepause bei kalten Temperaturen auch sehr gut, was bei einem Aquarium in der guten Stube nicht funktioniert.

5.Artgerechte Haltung oder  Überlebenskampf
Viele Teichfische sind sehr robust und überleben lange Zeit auch sehr schlechte Bedingungen. Besonders die beliebten Goldfische sind sehr hart im Nehmen. Da sie sich auch unter schlechten Bedingungen noch fortpflanzen und aufgrund ihres Verdauungstraktes immer fressen, wenn sie etwas bekommen, schließen viele Halter daraus, dass es den Fischen gut geht. Auch wenn sie sich gegenseitig durch den Teich jagen, wird dies meist als Zeichen für Wohlbefinden gedeutet.  Eine Artgerechte Haltung sieht aber anders aus. Viele Fische fühlen sich in der Gruppe („Schwarm“ ist nicht der zutreffende Begriff) am wohlsten. Daher sollte eine artgerechte Haltung auch dies berücksichtigen. In einem Kleinstteich werden aber meist nur wenige Tiere gehalten. Daher kann eine Artgerechte Haltung nicht gewährleistet werden. 

Zur artgerechten Haltung gehört auch ein entsprechender Schwimmraum. Als Minimalwert sollte hier die 10fache Körperlänge eines erwachsenen Fisches als Länge des freien Schwimmraumes genommen werden.


6.Vergleich Aquarium <> Gartenteich
Oft wird argumentiert, dass in einem Aquarium ein geringeres Wasservolumen bei höherer oder gleicher Besatzdichte als legitim angesehen wird. Hierbei muss man berücksichtigen, dass ein Aquarium  sehr gut kontrollierbar ist. Es gibt, wenn überhaupt nur geringe Temperaturschwankungen, der Nährstoffeintrag ist ebenfalls kontrollierbar, sowie die Wasserchemie. Weiterhin findet bei einem Aquarium ein regelmäßiger Teilwasserwechsel statt, was bei den meisten Gartenteichen nicht der Fall sein wird. Ein Aquarium freirt im Winter auch nicht ein und kennt auch in der Regel keine Jahreszeiten und Wetteränderungen, keinen Regen und keinen Schnee.

7.Das Märchen von den Fischen, die sich anpassen
Oft hört man, dass sich Fische ja ihrer Umgebung anpassen und in einem engen Lebensraum auch nicht so groß werden. Dies stimmt so nicht. Es handelt sich hierbei um eine Wachstumsstörung, die sogenannte „Verbuttung“

8.Einige Fakten zum beliebten __ Goldfisch 
Goldfische sind beliebt und werden auch für Kleinstteiche gerne verkauft. Die Käufer sehen hierbei einen Jungfisch von ca. 3-4cm Länge und denken, bei dieser Größe können ja einige in den Teich. Unter guten Bedingungnen können Goldfische 30-35cm lang werden und bis zu 30 Jahre alt. Sie vermehren sich sehr stark, fressen die Pflanzen an und gründeln gerne. Sie fressen auch Larven und den Laich von Amphibien, auch den eigenen und die eigene Brut.

9.Aber der Verkäufer hat gesagt...
Viele Leute, die einen Teich anlegen, kaufen das Material und die Fische im Bau- oder Gartenmarkt. Nicht immer wird man hier im Sinne der Tiere beraten, da die Fische hier eine Handelsware darstellen und verkauft werden sollen. Aus Sicht des Handels ist das auch durchaus legitim und man sollte die Schuld für eine falsche Aussage oder Beratung nicht unbedingt beim Verkäufer sehen. Oft handelt es sich nämlich „nur“ um Verkäufer und nicht um Fachpersonal, welches die Bedürfnisse der Fische kennt. Besser ist es sich selbst vor einem Kauf zu informieren und hierbei mehrere Quellen zu nutzen.

10.Wenn man aber unbedingt Fische halten möchte
Wenn man trotz all der möglichen Probleme dennoch im Kleinstteich Fische halten möchte, sollte man sich im klaren darüber sein, dass man keinen Gartenteich, sondern ein Freilandaquarium betriebt. Dies bedeutet, dass man einen entsprechend dimensionierten Filter benötigt, der vor dem Fischbesatz eingefahren werden muss. Der Filter muss 24 Stunden am Tag laufen. Der Teich selbst sollte auch eingefahren sein und gut bepflanzt. Er sollte den Fischen Rückzugsmöglichkeiten bieten und nicht in der prallen Sonne liegen. Ein regelmäßiger Teilwasserwechsel ist hilfreich und der Nährstoffeintrag muss minimiert werden. Eine Überwinterung im Teich oder im Aquarium muss möglich sein.

11.Der moralische Aspekt
Fische in einem Teich sind ein Blickfang, keine Frage. Aber wenn man sich mal überlegt, unter welchen Bedingungen ein Goldfisch von 20cm länge zum Beispiel in einem 500L Teich hat, sollte man doch nachdenklich werden. Es entspricht bestimmt nicht dem arttypischen verhalten eines Fisches, gerade mal die 5-fache Körperlänge zu schwimmen und wieder umzudrehen, weil das Becken so klein ist. Das alles noch mit 5 oder mehr Artgenossen zusammen.  Das sollte man sich mal auf sich selbst übertragen, oder auf Haustiere mit besserer Lobby. Die meisten Katzen und Hunde haben im Vergleich mehr Platz und bessere Bedingungen. Am Ende muss jeder selbst entscheiden, ob er Fische artgerecht halten will, oder als Blickfang und Deko- Objekt in den Teich setzt.

Soweit mal meine etwas ausführliche Antwort.  Bei der Länge könnten sich die ein oder anderen Tippfehler eingeschlichen haben, dafür bitte ich um Nachsicht.

Wer nun der Meinung ist, dass man durchaus auch in 500L erfolgreich und über lange Jahre gesunde Fische artgerecht halten kann, der kann ja gerne mal entsprechend ausführlich schildern, welche Voraussetzungen erfüllt sein müssen, damit dies gelingt.

Gruß

Heiko


----------



## Christine (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Fischbesatz 500 l Teich*

Hallo Heiko,
tolltoll


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Fischbesatz 500 l Teich*

Hi Lothar,

dein Vergleich mit einem Aquarium hinkt. Selbst ein 240l Becken läuft sehr viel stabiler als ein 500l Minitümpel, weil:

Es gibt im allgemeinen keine starken Temperaturschwankungen (keine pralle Sonne, Temperaturstürze, kalter Regen ect.)

Die Wasserwerte ändern sich nicht schlagartig (es regnet nicht plötzlich mehrere 100l rein)

 Es landet nicht unerwünschtes darin (Laub, Erde, Düngestoffe, Ausscheidungsprodukte freilebender Tiere)

Aquarien werden dauernd ausgibig gefiltert - mit auf den Besatz abgestimmten Filtern

die meißten Warmwasserfische sind wesentlich unempfindlicher als heimische Arten (vertragen Sauerstoffmangel und Temperaturschwankungen meißt deutlich besser, sind besser an organisch belastetes Wasser angepaßt)

Aquarien bekommen einen wöchentlichen Teilwasserwechsel (20-75% je nach Besatz)





zu den 7-8cm Fisch (z.B 1 __ Moderlieschen) auf 100l. 

Bringt bei Annas Teich aber nichts:beten. Sämtliche Fische in der Größe sind Gruppenfische (Schwarmfische hieß das früher mal, aber Schwarmfische gibt es nicht im Süßwasser)  also mindestens 10-15 Stück müssen eingesetzt werden damit sie sich artgerecht verhalten können. Also 10 x 100 =  - also nichts für Teiche in der Größe. Und zur sicheren Überwinterung muß der Teich min. 1m tief sein - diese kleinen Fertigteiche haben gerade mal 50-60cm.

Das einzige was man da vorrübergehend mal einsetzen kann wären auch stärkere Temperaturschwankungen vertragende Aquarienfische wie z.B Prachtbarben, Kardinälchen, Makropoden, Guppies ect.. Die könnten von Ende Mai bis Anfang/Mitte September übersommern. Mit Verlusten muß man da dann aber immer mal rechnen

MfG Frank


----------



## Majaberlin (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Fischbesatz 500 l Teich*

Heiko hat ja schon sehr fundiert alles dargelegt und erklärt.
Dem möchte ich noch hinzufügen, dass die Unterwasserpflanzen zwar Sauerstoff produzieren, aber nur in Verbindung mit Tageslicht. Bei Dunkelheit verbrauchen sie selber Sauerstoff. Selbst die Mikroben im Schlamm verbrauchen Sauerstoff.  Und da wird es schnell eng!


----------



## Wuzzel (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Fischbesatz 500 l Teich*

Heiko... Danke  ! 

Deiner Aufzählung könnte man außerdem auch hinzufügen das die Schadstoffbelastung durch Umweltgifte noch dazu kommt (vor allem in der Nähe von Ballungsräumen).

Wer schon mal besuch von __ Reiher und Co am Teich hatte wird seine restlichen Fische sicher oft tagelang nicht gesehen haben, diese Rückzugsmöglichkeiten für die Fische werden ebenso weniger, je kleiner und vor allem flacher der Teich wird. im aquarium fehlt diese Bedrohung von oben komplett.

Gruß Wuzzel


----------



## Eva-Maria (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Fischbesatz 500 l Teich*

Hallo Heiko,
bravo, super erklärt - (selbst) jedem "Teichanfänger" bestens verständlich


----------



## Marlowe (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Fischbesatz 500 l Teich*

Ihr Lieben!


Wuzzel, Heiko und Konsorten: So ist es und nicht anders.

Und:
Je geringer die Wassermenge im Teich, desto häufiger ist ein Teilwasserwechsel erforderlich.
Dieser ist bei kleinen Becken nur dann elegant zu machen, wenn man Wasser bis zum Überlaufen nachfüllt. Im Sinne der Fische müßte das frische Wasser dann den Temperaturen
im Teichbecken angepaßt sein. Schwierig.

Ansonsten ist das Wichtige schon geschrieben worden, dem gibt es nichts mehr beizufügen.

Keep on rocking,


herzlichst,


Sir Marlowe


----------



## Buffo Buffo (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Fischbesatz 500 l Teich*

super Heiko!!


----------



## Schaffi (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Fischbesatz 500 l Teich*

Hm, den Beitrag von Heiko würde ich direkt als Sticky machen, da die Frage sicherlich noch öfter kommt  
Vielleicht noch den Beitrag von Majaberlin mit einpflegen.
Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Christine (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Fischbesatz 500 l Teich*

Hallo,

den sehr gelungenen Beitrag habe zwecks Diskussion und Änderungsvorschlägen mal in die Abteilung "Vorschläge für Fachbeiträge" kopiert.

Diesen Beitrag hier machen wir mal dicht - ich denke, Anna hat genug Antworten bekommen, um eine vernünftige Entscheidung zu treffen.


----------

